
Crater believed to be formed by asteroid impact 66M years ago - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20181111-the-buried-secrets-of-the-deadliest-location-on-earth
======
andrelaszlo
I liked looking at maps as a kid and I remember thinking it was funny how the
lakes in our region kind of forms a circle.

I later learned that my home town is on the edge of Europe's largest impact
crater.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siljan_Ring](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siljan_Ring)

Most people seem to just... not care. :)

~~~
empath75
The Chesapeake bay is another one.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chesapeake_Bay_impact_crater](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chesapeake_Bay_impact_crater)

~~~
mirimir
And linked from there, the Toms Canyon impact crater:[0]

> The crater dates to the late Eocene geological time period (about 35 million
> years ago), and may have been formed by the same event as the larger
> Chesapeake Bay impact crater (and possibly the Popigai crater in Siberia),
> 320 kilometres (200 mi) to the southwest at the mouth of Chesapeake Bay, and
> also dating to the late Eocene.

0)
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toms_Canyon_impact_crater](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toms_Canyon_impact_crater)

------
joe_the_user
Wow, So Dinosaurs began 230 million years ago and ended just 66 million. So
they dominated for a significantly longer period than mammals have so far been
dominant. And all the eras of the evolution has involved proportionately
shorter time periods. Puts the various exponential processes of human
development in some kind of perspective.

[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/Geologic...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/Geologic_Clock_with_events_and_periods.svg)

~~~
PavlovsCat
Another kinda humbling illustration:

[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/79/Geologic...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/79/Geological_time_spiral.png)

~~~
thunderbong
That's a really great illustration. Haven't seen it before. Thank you.

~~~
PavlovsCat
It's from here
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_evolutionary_h...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_evolutionary_history_of_life)

which I found again via
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_timelines](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_timelines)

------
jdmichal
Probably an overall better read from three months ago:

"What Caused the Dinosaur Extinction?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17738051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17738051)

------
HocusLocus
It's time to hunt space rocks.

[https://www.scribd.com/document/374712301/20180227-David-
L-G...](https://www.scribd.com/document/374712301/20180227-David-L-Goldfein-
Letter-SC)

------
consentfactory
66 mya. Never forget.

